# 110 octane ethanol free gas



## kavu (Apr 3, 2017)

I found only one gas station anywhere near me that sells ethanol free gas. Its race gas and 110 octane. Is that safe to run in my saws, lawn tractors, splitter, other small engine? I normally run reg gas with fuel stabilizer but have been looking into ethanol free gas. I know that lower octane enthanol free is ok but wondering about the high octane. Don't want to damage anything. Also, would it be wise to put fuel stabilizer in it to make it last longer. I would like to fill up a few 5 gallons to hold me over for 2-3 months. Thoughts? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 4, 2017)

You will not damage anything.  Contrary to popular belief, the higher the octane the LESS explosive the gas is because it is made to run in high compression engines and retards the detonation,,preventing engine damage/pinging.  

So go for it.  Enjoy the smell.


----------



## Jags (Apr 4, 2017)

Some of your small engines might not run quite as well on that stuff for the very reason the SB-Rider states above. 110 is actually harder to get combustion from than the 87-89 oct. stuff. If you have engines that are a bit worn out with weak compression it might start harder.  But you ain't gonna hurt anything by trying (other than your wallet - 110 oct is pricey to be runnning in a lawn mower or weed eater with little to offer in return.)


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 4, 2017)

Your small local airport FBO has avgas for a lot less money than racing fuel. They don't put E10 in planes.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Apr 4, 2017)

110 race gas is all I run in my 2 stroke small engines. Smells good and works excellent


----------



## kavu (Apr 4, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> You will not damage anything.  Contrary to popular belief, the higher the octane the LESS explosive the gas is because it is made to run in high compression engines and retards the detonation,,preventing engine damage/pinging.
> 
> So go for it.  Enjoy the smell.


Thank you


----------



## kavu (Apr 4, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> 110 race gas is all I run in my 2 stroke small engines. Smells good and works excellent


Thanks


----------



## kavu (Apr 4, 2017)

Jags said:


> Some of your small engines might not run quite as well on that stuff for the very reason the SB-Rider states above. 110 is actually harder to get combustion from than the 87-89 oct. stuff. If you have engines that are a bit worn out with weak compression it might start harder.  But you ain't gonna hurt anything by trying (other than your wallet - 110 oct is pricey to be runnning in a lawn mower or weed eater with little to offer in return.)


Thanks for the info, very good point on the price with little in return. I will take that into consideration.


----------



## kavu (Apr 4, 2017)

Bad LP said:


> Your small local airport FBO has avgas for a lot less money than racing fuel. They don't put E10 in planes.


Thanks, good to know. I will investigate further.


----------



## aaronk25 (Apr 5, 2017)

Don't run it.  Take it from a hands on aircraft pilot.  Our engines burn the same stuff and there is about 3grams per gallon of lead in the fuel and they lead plugs up rings, valves ect.  If aircraft engines were liquid cooled we would run 91-93 non-oxy in a second.   Just put in what the manufacture recommends and go mow the grass or cut the tree down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 5, 2017)

Being a petroleum chemist I can tell you (most) gasoline is a blend made of the following refinery streams:
–Isomerate - high Octane petroleum
–Reformate - high Octane, high Aromatics petroleum
–Hydrocracked gasoline - medium to low Octane petroleum
–Alkylate - high Octane paraffin
–FCC gasoline - medium Octane petroleum
–Coker Naphtha - heavy fraction; complex hydrocarbon mix
To increase the Octane to 100+, the amount of Reformate is increased significantly. This means there will be relatively large quantities Benzene and Toluene in the fuel. Both are extremely carcinogenic. You don't want to inhale the fumes coming from your exhaust.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 11, 2017)

I have been running 100LL at 42:1 with AMSOIL for 5 years with fantastic results.  My favorite is my Dolmar 6400 starting after 2-3 pulls with no choke a month since the last time I ran it.  The next best thing is being able to store it long term with no ethanol problems in the spring upon start up.


----------



## Allagash350 (Apr 14, 2017)

Can't comment on the use of 110, but I will say you don't need any stabilizer. Pure gas has I believe a ridiculously long shelf life if stored in the right conditions


----------



## kavu (Apr 15, 2017)

aaronk25 said:


> Don't run it.  Take it from a hands on aircraft pilot.  Our engines burn the same stuff and there is about 3grams per gallon of lead in the fuel and they lead plugs up rings, valves ect.  If aircraft engines were liquid cooled we would run 91-93 non-oxy in a second.   Just put in what the manufacture recommends and go mow the grass or cut the tree down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## kavu (Apr 15, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Being a petroleum chemist I can tell you (most) gasoline is a blend made of the following refinery streams:
> –Isomerate - high Octane petroleum
> –Reformate - high Octane, high Aromatics petroleum
> –Hydrocracked gasoline - medium to low Octane petroleum
> ...


Thank you. If i could get non ethanol below 100 octane, do you think it would safe to run. I assume as carcinogenic as reg gas is?


----------



## kavu (Apr 15, 2017)

Wildo said:


> I have been running 100LL at 42:1 with AMSOIL for 5 years with fantastic results.  My favorite is my Dolmar 6400 starting after 2-3 pulls with no choke a month since the last time I ran it.  The next best thing is being able to store it long term with no ethanol problems in the spring upon start up.


Thanks



Allagash350 said:


> Can't comment on the use of 110, but I will say you don't need any stabilizer. Pure gas has I believe a ridiculously long shelf life if stored in the right conditions



Thanks


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 15, 2017)

kavu said:


> Thank you. If i could get non ethanol below 100 octane, do you think it would safe to run. I assume as carcinogenic as reg gas is?



Non Ethanol is just fine to run, the Ethanol is added as an Octane booster. In the "old days" lead was added for 2 reasons: Octane booster and because Lead is relatively soft, it also had a purpose as lubricant for the fuel pump. Since Lead is not allowed anymore, Benzene and Toluene are added as Octane boosters (among many others) and Sulfur is added for the lubrication of the fuel pump.
Octane 87/89/93 gasoline (with or without Ethanol) have almost the same concentration Benzene and Toluene (max is 5% by volume) and yes it is very carcinogenic.  However, the extreme high Octane gasoline (100+++) has a lot more Benzene and Toluene, which makes it a lot more carcinogenic.  The main reason why you cannot pump gasoline yourself in Oregon and New Jersey, is the fact that Benzene and Toluene are so toxic. I travel the world to give 4 hour seminars about this topic. I think it will be too much to post the seminar here. Now that the EPA and other national environmental agencies around the world are regulating Sulfur in fuels, engine manufacturers are looking for other lubrication additives in fuels for lubricating the fuel pump. Does this help?


----------



## kavu (Apr 15, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Non Ethanol is just fine to run, the Ethanol is added as an Octane booster. In the "old days" lead was added for 2 reasons: Octane booster and because Lead is relatively soft, it also had a purpose as lubricant for the fuel pump. Since Lead is not allowed anymore, Benzene and Toluene are added as Octane boosters (among many others) and Sulfur is added for the lubrication of the fuel pump.
> Octane 87/89/93 gasoline (with or without Ethanol) have almost the same concentration Benzene and Toluene (max is 5% by volume) and yes it is very carcinogenic.  However, the extreme high Octane gasoline (100+++) has a lot more Benzene and Toluene, which makes it a lot more carcinogenic.  The main reason why you cannot pump gasoline yourself in Oregon and New Jersey, is the fact that Benzene and Toluene are so toxic. I travel the world to give 4 hour seminars about this topic. I think it will be too much to post the seminar here. Now that the EPA and other national environmental agencies around the world are regulating Sulfur in fuels, engine manufacturers are looking for other lubrication additives in fuels for lubricating the fuel pump. Does this help?


Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 15, 2017)

aaronk25 said:


> Don't run it.  Take it from a hands on aircraft pilot.  Our engines burn the same stuff and there is about 3grams per gallon of lead in the fuel and they lead plugs up rings, valves ect.  If aircraft engines were liquid cooled we would run 91-93 non-oxy in a second.   Just put in what the manufacture recommends and go mow the grass or cut the tree down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Many friends run it with no issues with plugging up anything in their air cooled small engines.


----------



## aaronk25 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bad LP said:


> Many friends run it with no issues with plugging up anything in their air cooled small engines.




Ever looked inside a aircraft engine after overhaul and you will see what it looks like. To each there own but why not run91 non-oxy as it stores great.   

Also 100ll is not formulated for high rpm as it differs in chemistry from racing fuel such as snowmobiles and stock cars run.  With aircraft engines limited to approx 3200rpm with the majority being 2700ish, there just is better choices to run.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 15, 2017)

Someone should also point out the your face is a foot or two away from the muffler of a chainsaw when you're operating it, and I'm pretty sure lead can cause some negative health effects. 

The weekend warrior probably will never have an issue, but it's just something else that's bad for you. 

There's a couple gas stations by our other house that sell 90 octane, ethanol free unleaded and I have bought it before, but frankly I've never seen a difference over the premium unleaded I buy at the local Shell.


----------



## aaronk25 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yep read your owners manual see what it's designed for.  Some can get away with running std 87 10% ethanol  for standard ops. but need to flush and run dry on non oxy for storage.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnDolz (Apr 15, 2017)

kavu said:


> Yes, thank you very much.


I happen to drive a lot for work so I have the luxury of picking up gas in my travels. I  use www.pure-gas.org to find a convenient gas station. I have a 25 gallon gas barrel in the shed and have a 15 gallon Gas Buddy that I take with me. I believe the main value is the elimination of the gunked up carb (and eventual rebuild) that is caused by the ethanol.


----------

